# [Sondaggio]Riguardo la conoscenza di Linux

## ricci

Ciao ragazzi. Da quanto tempo conoscete Linux?E da quanto "lavorate" con Gentoo? Io ho appena comiciato a scuola da circa 6 mesi, con il corso di Sistemi Operativi. Gentoo l'ho conosciuto circa 3 mesi fa e installato subito dopo. Fatemi sapere!!!Ciao!

----------

## gutter

...ah bella gioventù  :Wink: 

Penso più di 5 anni ma non ricordo di preciso quando ho iniziato....

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

> Da quanto tempo lavori con Gentoo e Linux in generale? Più di 10 anni

 

LOL, ma se slackware è del 93!  :Razz: 

Io uso linux da quasi 3 anni comunque

----------

## Occasus

io uso gnu/linux solamente da un anno. per essere precisi installai per la prima volta mandrake il 30 giugno 2004.

invece installai gentoo quest'inverno, se non sbaglio verso la fine di febbraio.

il motivo dell'interessamento verso questo "nuovo os" fu il fatto che su internet leggevo spesso "licenza: gnu/gpl" oppure "os: linux" e che nei vari forum c'erano e ci sono sempre dei linuxiani. di conseguenza un giorno volli apporofondire e iniziai a leggere tantissimo sull'argomento e poi mi sono "convertito" :Very Happy: 

----------

## RexRocker

io ho iniziato al primo anno di università, me ne ha parlato un compagno il primo giorno e lo ho subito provato.

Non sono mancati i dati persi, le installazioni continue per risolvere cose banali (tipo il mouse che non andava) ecc. ecc.

Il tutto + o - 5 anni fa

----------

## X-Drum

uso linux dal '97, ma solo nel '98, all'epoca stanco dei crash di finestre '98

migrai brutalmente

----------

## IlGab

5 years

----------

## evil_getta

Ho votato 5, ma dovrebbero essere 7 anni.

Primo sistema Linux usato Red Hat 5.2.

Primo sistema Linux installato Mandrake 7.x, nn mi ricordo la versione precisa.

----------

## grentis

Io l'ho installato circa 3/4 anni fa ma ho "iniziato ad usarlo" soltanto 1 anno fa...quindi voto 1 year... :Laughing: 

----------

## Josuke

più di 5 ma meno di 10..credo 6 ...slack...poi...ancora slack...poi..slack..e infine gentoo

----------

## morellik

Sarà l'anzianità congenita, ma mi pare nel lontano 1992 nel Klondike

iniziavo a scavare alla ricerca di una Slack da installare su una

macchina che chiamavamo computer...

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho utilizzato per la prima volta RH 4.0 ...penso circa 7 anni fa..   :Shocked: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Circa 5 anni fà mandrake

Ma io ho messo 2 anni perchè pensavo gentoo  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

Nel 1986 mi sembra.

Era una Slack 3.0 con kernel 1.2.12 (o 13? non ricordo più tanto bene....)

EDIT: Intendevo ovvamente il 1996. Nel 86 il PC andavano a carbone e solo i modelli più lussuosi potevano vantare ben  128K di RAM...

/me odia il lunedì mattina  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jikko

io ho incominciato, a tutta forza, qualche anno or sono, ho segnato 2, ma nn ne sono molto sicuro......  :Very Happy: .

la prima versione di distro gnu/linux che ho usato e' stata la redhat 7.2 o 7.3  :Confused: 

ho eliminato il dual boot quando usci' la prima versione di winex  :Razz:  (e si mi piace giocare  :Razz: )

e sono ritornato al dual boot a settembre di quest' anno per scrivere codice in assy, con sintassi intel  :Sad:  per i 386  :Sad: 

----------

## dappiu

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nel 1986 mi sembra.
> 
> Era una Slack 3.0 con kernel 1.2.12 (o 13? non ricordo più tanto bene....)

 

LOOOL io nell'86 non ero stato nemmeno concepito  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque è 1 anno che uso gentoo, ma non mi ricordo proprio come sono venuto a conoscenza di linux e quale distro ho installato la prima volta. Mi sembra che fosse una mandrake, la release precedente alla 8.0 se non sbaglio. Si parla di 4-5 anni fa  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nel 1986 mi sembra.
> 
> Era una Slack 3.0 con kernel 1.2.12 (o 13? non ricordo più tanto bene....)

 

Intendi 96 forse?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Linux non esisteva, nell 86; cmq sono quasi due anni per me (linux, gentoo circa uno)

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Intendi 96 forse? 

 

 :Embarassed:  ovviamente  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho segnato 1 anno: per l'esattezza 3 mesi con una suse personal e poi 6 pc con su gentoo di cui uno solo con il dual boot  :Very Happy: 

mi sono dato da fare!

[Edit] riguardo al nome del thread: perchè leggo tra le righe che se uno usa linux da più tempo ne sa di più? [/Edit]

----------

## Peach

ho iniziato a conoscere Linux all'uni e la prima distro che mi sono fatto masterizzare è stata una red hat 5.0

è curioso come "la versione" scandisca il tempo per noi... 

la prima gentoo che ho installato è stata la 1.4 se nn vado errato era questa l'ultima prima delle 200x.y

----------

## RenfildDust

1999   con RedHat 6.2 , poi Suse 7.1, di nuovo RH 7.3, Mandrake (non ricordo quale), Slakeware 8, Gentoo.

Quella con cui ho imparato di più è comunque Gentoo, grazie ai manuali, e grazie a questo forum.

   GRAZIE A TUTTI!!!!    :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## FiNeX

Ho votato 5, in realtà sono 8. Gentoo la uso da ottobre/novembre 2005.

----------

## Thrain

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> Ho votato 5, in realtà sono 8. Gentoo la uso da ottobre/novembre 2005.

 

Quindi Gentoo la usi da -4/-5 mesi  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## grentis

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> Ho votato 5, in realtà sono 8. Gentoo la uso da ottobre/novembre 2005.

 

Ehm...ora siamo a giugno... :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## wildancer

ho votato 3 anni ma solo perche non ricordo quando uscì Red Hat whalhalla cmq ho installato gent00 a quota 1.4, ergo sarà un'annetto? boh non ricordo  :Smile: 

EDIT: no, m'ero scordato che avevo il dual boot prima del rh7.3, con winZ e rh6.2! bah n ricordo però quanto tempo fa era

----------

## FiNeX

 *grentis wrote:*   

>  *FiNeX wrote:*   Ho votato 5, in realtà sono 8. Gentoo la uso da ottobre/novembre 2005. 
> 
> Ehm...ora siamo a giugno...  

 

ooops... maledetta tastiera rosicchiata, intendevo 2004, non 2005  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ho iniziato con la gloriosa slackware nel 1997.

poi ho provato (e subito cestinato) mandrake, e mi sono stabilizzato su RedHat.

gentoo l'ho scoperta solo a dicembre, ma ormai tutto quello che mi capita a tiro diventa gentoo

[OT]: ragazzi, provate BSD... se dovete gestire un server è una favola

----------

## swit

ho iniziato le mie prime installazioni di Linux ai tempi della RH 7.2 (se non sbaglio 3 anni fa circa), da più o meno 2 anni uso assiduamente Linux.

Uso Gentoo da circa 8mesi.

----------

## wolf3d

io ho provato dal 2001 nell'ordine...

1 cd mandrake trovato in una rivista che si bloccava al boot (bel battesimo..)

rh 7 (e tutte le sue sottoversioni fino a cestinare la 8 ) usata quando avevo il modem e mi serviva un minirouter per condividere la connessione in casa coi miei  (e ringrazio un ragazzo di torino per le dritte)

qualche slack (alla leggera.. mi piacerebbe approfondirla)

infinite installazioni di gentoo

freebsd (una scheggia peccato che non bootasse più un giorno...forse ho sbagliato qualcosa...  :Sad:  )

non riesco ancora a migrare totalmente da win ma un giorno ce la farò  :Razz: 

----------

## Danilo

5 anni linux - 2 gentoo (in pratica da quando ho l'adsl)

Nel 98 primo approccio con slackware: usando fdisk (o un programma del genere) ranzai la tabella delle

partizioni senza volerlo effettivamente. 

Qualche anno dopo ci riprovai con mandrake: installazione partitionless stavolta  :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

insomma sono proprio la pippa super più qua dentro: non sono manco sicuro di arrivare a 6 mesi....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## neon

Fedele utente gentoo almeno dal 25 Jul 2002  :Wink:  (dico almeno perche' al forum mi sono iscritto dopo un bel po' che gia' la usavo)

Prima ci saranno stati un paio di anni di slack ed un aborto con redhat...

Ah ecco sul cd della RH 6 c'e' scritto 1999 quindi mi fido, era quello l'anno (ker 2.2)

Edit: Cmq mi sa che ci sono almeno altri 3 thread sull'argomento...

----------

## Anthony55789

Ho cominciato ad usare linux nel 98' con la mandrake 5.2 subito dopo sono passato a redhat poi fedora fino alla 3 usando anche slackware poi quest'anno verso marzo mi sono deciso di installarmi gentoo e devo dire che mi trovo "decisamente" bene. :Very Happy: 

----------

## gcarlo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Da quanto tempo lavori con Gentoo e Linux in generale? Più di 10 anni 
> 
> LOL, ma se slackware è del 93! 
> 
> 

 

beh non sono stato io il primo a mettere >10, però se dici che la slackware è del 93... le date corrispondono credo...

Per quanto mi riguarda ricordo di averla scaricata, la slackware,  nel 94 da ftp.funet.fi usando i computer dell'università, credo fossero 40 floppy per  l'installazione base senza grafica ed altri 30 per x  :Smile: 

e durante la prima installazione mi sono pure distrutto la tabella delle partizioni...  :Sad: 

Giancarlo

----------

## shev

Uhm... credo 6 anni o giù di lì... cominciai con debian per passare a gentoo un due o tre anni fa. Ovviamente provate le ho provate quasi tutte (almeno le più o meno note), ma mai usate veramente tranne le due sopra citate.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

ho iniziato nel 1996 con la versione 2.0 di RedHat ........ sono propio un nonnetto  :Razz: 

Le ho provate tutte, ma ora uso per diletto Gentoo Mac OSX e NetBSD il resto per lavoro Solaris, HPUX  .... etc.

----------

## Gitanovic

Io ho iniziato con una scomparsa Corel Linux (non ricordo quale versione) e poi per un po' ho abbandonato.

Poi, 5 anni fa, con l'università è diventata una necessità e quindi ho utilizzato in continua rotazione mandrake, redhat, suse e slackware. Trovata gentoo non cambio da 2 anni.  :Cool: 

----------

## akx

 *ricci wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi. Da quanto tempo conoscete Linux?E da quanto "lavorate" con Gentoo? Io ho appena comiciato a scuola da circa 6 mesi, con il corso di Sistemi Operativi. Gentoo l'ho conosciuto circa 3 mesi fa e installato subito dopo. Fatemi sapere!!!Ciao!

 

Ho iniziato con RH 6.2 (o almeno così mi pare comunque su e giu' x l'anno 2000) però sul notebook in cui stò postando ora, adesso ha un winz x mia moglie e x me in caso di bisogno come ora che emergo Gentoo sull'altro notebook, poi sono stato circa un paio d'anni senza nemmeno guardarla una tastiera, e nell'ultimo anno:

RH9.0, Mandrake 10.1, Debian sarge, SimplyMEPIS,Fedora core 3 questi sul giro di 2 mesi poi ho scoperto Ubuntu 5.04 con cui son stato fino a 10 giorni fà, poi per curiosità ho provato QiLinux1.2, che è durato circa  30 minuti sul mio pc e in fine Gentoo2005.0 che stò ancora emergendo( x questo posto con il vecchio portattile con winz me). Io posso affermare di essere completamente convertito, il problema è mia moglie, solo che è in dolce attesa quindi evito di contrariarla!!!

----------

## GiRa

Ho avuto linux in dualboot per un paio d'anni, ora son tre anni che avvio win ogni tanto :p

Però ho votato 3 (c'è la parola lavori che mi ha fatto scegliere per i 3).

----------

## iridium103

dunque, uhm.. mi associo ai 3 annetti (anche se 1/5 di lavoro effettivo)... ho cominciato con la RH.. ma poi sono passato a Slacky e poi a gentoo  :Smile: 

(devo ammettere che comunque solo grazie a Gentoo ho imparato molto, e sono arrivato dove stò)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *evil_getta wrote:*   

> Ho votato 5, ma dovrebbero essere 7 anni.
> 
> Primo sistema Linux usato Red Hat 5.2.
> 
> Primo sistema Linux installato Mandrake 7.x, nn mi ricordo la versione precisa.

 

Anche per me e' andata + o - cosi'.....

7 anni fa ebbi a che fare con Red Hat 5 all'universita' ......ARGH!!!!! non andava nulla....passato subito a Mandrake....

Da allora penso di aver provato praticamente tutte le distribuzioni Linux ad oggi create....e da 4 anni ormai SOLO utente linux! Niente + "Finestre"   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

seriamente lo uso da 1 anno

prima installazione credo 5 anni fa circa

gentoo dall'11 novembre dell'anno scorso

----------

## Dr.Dran

Sono 7 anni che lavoro con il pinguino e sempre con soddisfazione, prima in ambito server e ora lo sto superutilizzando in ambito desktop.

Ora sono anche certificato LPIC 1 eh eh eh il prossimo obbiettivo è quello di affrontare la certificazione LPIC 2 per l'anno prossimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

ho votato 5, all'inizio sono andata di mandrake, poi ho provato red hat e debian poi ho smesso di usare linux per un pò perchè non mi aveva preso così tanto e perchè non riuscivo a mollare win (che brutto ammetterlo  :Embarassed: ) , poi l'anno scorso in febbraio ho fatto il passo: ho provato gentoo (grazie fedeli!!) e da li  non uso altro!!

----------

## pava_rulez

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> insomma sono proprio la pippa super più qua dentro: non sono manco sicuro di arrivare a 6 mesi.... 

 

pippa numero 2 a rapporto! Linux fine dicembre 2004, Gentoo fine febbraio 2005...

----------

## luna80

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   insomma sono proprio la pippa super più qua dentro: non sono manco sicuro di arrivare a 6 mesi....  
> 
> pippa numero 2 a rapporto! Linux fine dicembre 2004, Gentoo fine febbraio 2005...

 

l'importante è cominciare ed essere convinti: non mollare!  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*    *funkoolow wrote:*   insomma sono proprio la pippa super più qua dentro: non sono manco sicuro di arrivare a 6 mesi....  
> 
> pippa numero 2 a rapporto! Linux fine dicembre 2004, Gentoo fine febbraio 2005... 
> 
> l'importante è cominciare ed essere convinti: non mollare! 

 

No, ma infatti era in tono scherzoso...  :Very Happy: 

Ho imparato molto di + in 6 mesi di Linux che in 7-8 anni di Windows...

----------

## X-Act!

Io ho conosciuto linux quasi 5 anni fa, un po' mandrake, un po' red-hat.

Tre anni fa circa ho conosciuto Gentoo e li ho trovato la pace dei sensi  :Laughing: 

E' da qui che ho cominciato a capirci qualcosa (lo so, non si finisce mai di imparare, però...)

Ho incominciato a lavorare con Linux (e a lavorare in generale!) da due settimane. Spero che un giorno avrò abbastanza autorità (e conoscenze!!) per convertire a gentoo tutti i server dell'Università!!

----------

## Little Cash

Io ho iniziato nel 1997 con Slackware, passando da si puo' dire quasi tutte le distro. Ho quindi maturato il parere che le 3 distro piu' buone sono Gentoo, Slackware e Debian.

----------

## Federiconet

Estate 2002 con Mandrake 8.2

Approdato a Gentoo nell'estate 2003  :Smile: 

----------

## tocas

Autunno 1993.... era una Slackware su Floppy da 5 1/8.

Non ricordo la release della distro e del kernel.

----------

